# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Phương pháp vệ sinh máy làm sữa đậu nành hiệu quả nhất

## thuxuanmarketing

Bạn phải mất cả tiếng đồng hồ để vệ sinh chiếc may lam sua dau nanh lúc dùng xong ? các thức ăn cứ bám chặt phía dưới lưỡi dao không tài nào rửa sạch ? Đừng lo âu, nếu biết vệ sinh đúng cách thì chỉ cần một đôi thao tác dễ dàng là đã có thể gột rửa sạch sẽ mọi thức ăn bám bên trong cối xay của máy. Hãy cùng mình tìm về bí quyết vệ sinh máy xay đậu nành hết sức dễ dàng này nhé !

 Thời gian vừa qua, nhu cầu sử dụng máy xay đậu nành đa năng để hỗ trợ chuẩn bị và chế biến vật liệu trong nhà bếp và những hộ kinh doanh nước uống. Thế nhưng, không ít người dùng vẫn chưa biết cách vệ sinh hiệu quả máy xay sau khi sử dụng, để tồn đọng nhiều thức ăn bên dưới dễ phát sinh vi khuẩn, nấm mốc ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng cũng nhưn vệ sinh an toàn của món đồ uống cần chế biến. Thường xuyên sử dụng các chiếc máy không được vệ sinh đúng cách dễ làm nảy sinh những tác nhân gây hại cho sức khỏe của bạn, hơn thế nữa đây cũng là nguyên nhân làm giảm tuổi thọ của máy



 Hướng dẫn cách vệ sinh máy xay đậu nành công suất lớn đúng cách :

 Khi sử dụng xong máy xay nên ngâm máy trong nước ngay để làm giảm độ bám dính của những thức ăn còn sót lại bên trong cối. Bạn có thể hiểu rằng, chiếc cối xay của bạn có khá nhiều một số ngỏng ngách nhỏ rất khó vệ sinh, bạn chẳng thể nào dùng tay luồn đến tận bên trong để gột rửa. Cũng giống như lúc bạn rửa bát, để có thể rửa sạch hơn việc tốt nhất là nên ngâm ngay chiếc bát đó vào nước rồi hẳn rửa sau



  Một số bạn thường có lề thói dùng nước rửa chén để rửa cối xay của máy xay đậu nành. bên cạnh đó trong quá trình rửa bạn cần lưu ý Một số chi tiết sau :

 Không sử dụng những vật cứng, miếng cọ nồi để rửa máy. Tốt nhất nên sử dụng các chất liệu mềm hoặc vải mềm để rửa máy

 Rửa máy dưới các vòi nước có dòng nước chảy mạnh để có thể tẩy rửa hoàn toàn xà phòng bên trong

 Một phương pháp vệ sinh máy xay đậu nành đa năng là sử dụng nước ấm để ngâm, cho thêm một đôi giọt nước rửa bát cộng với nước để công đoạn ngâm có hiệu quả hơn. Bạn cũng có thể cho dung dịch nước rửa bát vào trong lòng cối và cho hoạt động khoảng 10 giây. Sau khi máy chạy xong chỉ cần dùng nước sạch rửa lại và lau khô sạch sẽ (Việc cho nước rửa bát vào máy và cho máy hoạt động được nhiều người sử dụng, thế nhưng khi sử dụng cách này bạn cần đảm bảo nắp cối đã được đóng chặt nhất có thể, tránh để nước bắn tung tóe ra bên ngoài và bạn phải mất khá nhiều thời gian và công sức để lau dọn bãi chiến trường tiếp giáp với





  Không những thế, giải pháp vệ sinh hữu hiệu nhất là bạn hãy chọn cho mình một chiếc máy xay đậu nanh đa năng có thiết kế tiện lợi và đơn giản hơn trong việc vệ sinh và gột rửa. Hiện nay trên thị trường có dòng máy xay đậu nành công suất lớn Shika thương hiệu quốc gia Nhật đầy tiện dụng phù hợp với mọi gia đình và những quán kinh doanh độ uống lớn và nhỏ.

 Với chiếc máy xay đậu nành Shika công suất lớn này, bạn có thể sử dụng để xay sinh tố, nước uống giải nhiệt mùa hè hoặc làm nguyên liệu chế biến món chao thơm ngon giàu dinh dưỡng cho bé yêu của mình. Cấu tạo thông minh, lưỡi dao làm bằng thép không gỉ rất cứng và cực kì sắc bén, ngiền nát mọi loại thức ăn từ thực phẩm ướt tới thực phẩm khô. Bạn có thể tháo rời lưỡi dao và vệ sinh rất dễ dàng.

 Nắp vối làm bằng cao su cao cấp có độ khít cao giúp đóng chặt miệng cối không cho nước bắn ra ngoài khi đang vệ sinh máy đặc thù, tính năng tự động ngắt khi có sự cố xảy ra, bảo vệ độ bền của máy hiệu quả nhất

 Với những thông tin đã chia sẽ ở trên hiển nhiên bạn đã nắm rõ được cho mình một phương pháp vệ sinh máy xay đậu nành hiệu quả nhất. Hãy cùng bảo vệ tuổi thọ cũng như độ bền của máy bằng một phương pháp sử dụng và vệ sinh đúng cách.

----------

